# Seagate woes



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anybody else had issues with Seagate that last 4-5 months? 

I've had in total 4 1.5Tb 7200.11's, 2x 7200.11 500gbs, and 1 7200.12 die on me. No power surges or heavy usage, they run all day that is all. I currently have 4 x 2tb and 2 x 1.5tb along with a 40gb seagate in my server and i'm getting scared. While I typed this, it 'clicked' and froze the computer again. 

Seagate RMA has always been great, but with the amount of drives i've sent in, it's getting very annoying (and expensive). My dad's 500gb died, I could tell becuase of the random lock up which is what my htpc is doing now. He bought a Samsung F3 because even he was getting annoyed at the drive dying constantly. Once I get this 1.5tb from RMA, I think my 5 year love for Seagate is going gone. 

WD - X
Seagate - X
That leaves me with Samsung

I'm running out of drive manufactures to hate.

Edit: Locked up 5 times while I wrote this.


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2011)

I would start thinking the problem is with your motherboard. Perhaps the south bridge or whatever controls your HDD's is on it's way out.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, sorry, freaksavior!

Yep, erocker may have something there, something is not kosher.

I have a Seagate ST31000528AS 1 gig Firmware(CC46) and have had no problems.  Quiet, smooth; and, I am knocking on wood, no hiccups.
Been lucky, I guess, Have not had, but one drive die on me in years.  Still using a couple of old IDE(PATA) drives from Pentium 4 days.  I prefer, in this order, and only certain series; WD, Seagate, Samsung, Hitachi, and then others. Just my thing.  Unless, they are free, then who cares.
My drives run, usually, 10 to 12 hours a day; at approximately, 29C to 31C.

Have you updated to the latest firmware, if available.

You can plug in your serial numbers here and check: Seagate serial number checker

Have you checked your operating temps on the drives.
You might want to check the status, every once in a while, of the smart data.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Wow, sorry, freaksavior!
> 
> Yep, erocker may have something there, something is not kosher.
> 
> ...



I haven't monitored the drives, but ambient temp is usually low 70's f



erocker said:


> I would start thinking the problem is with your motherboard. Perhaps the south bridge or whatever controls your HDD's is on it's way out.



Its not all on the same system. So highly doubt it.
P45, x 58 and the raid controller from the server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2011)

I went through 3 1.5TB 7,200.11 drives before i switched to WD. :/


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 28, 2011)

The bigger GB sized 7200.11 HDDs had faulty firmwares that caused those disks to loose data over time. It was a well known issue over at Seagate, but they weren't willing to admit it for a while. Then everybody started complaining and they looked into the problem. The latest firmware for those drives is available at their site and the results indicate that it will solve the problem, but not the lost data/space, if there was any. 
And it was just that model (in it's bigger storage size versions) that was particularly problematic.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> The bigger GB sized 7200.11 HDDs had faulty firmwares that caused those disks to loose data over time. It was a well known issue over at Seagate, but they weren't willing to admit it for a while. Then everybody started complaining and they looked into the problem. The latest firmware for those drives is available at their site and the results indicate that it will solve the problem, but not the lost data/space, if there was any.
> And it was just that model (in it's bigger storage size versions) that was particularly problematic.



Yup, I remember that. I had made sure these were the latest. I'm just a bit tired of dying drives. I have nearly 18tb of hard disk space in my house and it's all with Seagate.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 28, 2011)

Freaksaviour, I used to go with WD, and bought 2 that died 1 right after another a couple of years back. The last HDD I bought was a Hitachi, and it is nice. It is quiet, and faster than the WD I had that was supposed to be faster.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2011)

@ 95viper & Freak

Same situation with 7200.12's in my cousin's machine. He's got a total of 6 1TB models and no issues as of yet that I have heard about, he usually calls me and bitches/complains about everything wrong with his pc when he has an issue. I guess it's a brand to brand thing as I have been on WD for years until I started using a samsung & hitachi drives. Didn't lose the love for WD just gained more respect for other companies.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> Freaksaviour, I used to go with WD, and bought 2 that died 1 right after another a couple of years back. The last HDD I bought was a Hitachi, and it is nice. It is quiet, and faster than the WD I had that was supposed to be faster.





JrRacinFan said:


> @ 95viper & Freak
> 
> Same situation with 7200.12's in my cousin's machine. He's got a total of 6 1TB models and no issues as of yet that I have heard about, he usually calls me and bitches/complains about everything wrong with his pc when he has an issue. I guess it's a brand to brand thing as I have been on WD for years until I started using a samsung & hitachi drives. Didn't lose the love for WD just gained more respect for other companies.



I never lost the love for either one, I still like seagate, i'm just sick of drives dying on me  I fear the day my 8tb array dies. I sadly just don't have the $ to create a backup system for it.

My two 1.5tbs in raid are setup for 1 so if one dies (which I fully expect at this point) then i'll still have the important data.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 28, 2011)

Idk might just be bad luck since the instances are so unconnected, could be something to do with power though as that seems the only likely link. A power surge in the houses circuit a bad fuse idk can that even damage a drive?

Only drive i had die was an old Samsung and that was within a month so i think it was a transit issue or a factory issue, the F1 i use its still strong. Got a seagate as backup and it does the job they always seemed like decent drives to me, i used to use maxtor years ago though.


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Its not all on the same system. So highly doubt it.
> P45, x 58 and the raid controller from the server.



Well, I'm stumped. Between my computers at home and at work I have several of those same HDD's and other brands and have had no problems, even in a harsh environment at work. 

*Chipset drivers up to date? Just taking shots in the dark...


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you running all of these drives in a RAID array of some form or fashion? Any of them die that ran in single drive config? I know Seagate and WD screwed up RAID on consumer drives with TLER. Really just a cheap way to force people into buying enterprise level drives. IIRC, Samsung and Hitachi do not do this yet.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 6 1.5TB seagates, they run fine. Though older firmwares are known to brick the drives. I'm running CC1H which is fine.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 28, 2011)

It's somewhat notorious that the more modern larger Seagates suffer from the 'click of death'... - google it or do a youtube search for "Seagate click of death" to see what I mean.

Personally I've been running a Seagate Barracuda 320GB now since 2007, cool and noise free.

On the other hand my dad bought a 2TB Seagate for storage and within 6 weeks it started clicking occasionally and freezing his pc for 5 seconds every 10 minutes while viewing videos. Scan computers gave him his money back immediately, even though technically the drive was still 'working'.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm stumped. Between my computers at home and at work I have several of those same HDD's and other brands and have had no problems, even in a harsh environment at work.
> 
> *Chipset drivers up to date? Just taking shots in the dark...



I've been bad about not keeping stuff most up to date, but the os is only about 3-4 months old, so they are pretty recent drivers.

I've had a 750gb on the system for over 1 year with 0 issues, I think it's a diver issue not a mobo issue. 



chuchnit said:


> Are you running all of these drives in a RAID array of some form or fashion? Any of them die that ran in single drive config? I know Seagate and WD screwed up RAID on consumer drives with TLER. Really just a cheap way to force people into buying enterprise level drives. IIRC, Samsung and Hitachi do not do this yet.



2 are, 2 are not. I ran all 4 in raid until I upgraded to 2Tb's



DanTheBanjoman said:


> I have 6 1.5TB seagates, they run fine. Though older firmwares are known to brick the drives. I'm running CC1H which is fine.



I'm pretty sure all the 1.5tb's I've gotten where the newest frimware.



Black Panther said:


> It's somewhat notorious that the more modern larger Seagates suffer from the 'click of death'... - google it or do a youtube search for "Seagate click of death" to see what I mean.
> 
> Personally I've been running a Seagate Barracuda 320GB now since 2007, cool and noise free.
> 
> On the other hand my dad bought a 2TB Seagate for storage and within 6 weeks it started clicking occasionally and freezing his pc for 5 seconds every 10 minutes while viewing videos. Scan computers gave him his money back immediately, even though technically the drive was still 'working'.



That is precisely what they are doing. They are not dead, but they click and freeze the machine, eventually leading to death. 

I'm not complaining as I know mechanical drives die, but i'm tired of this happening. Shipping is $9 each time and i've stopped keeping extra computer hardware around.

Out of the 4 x 1.5tb's only 1 hasn't been rma's and one will be on the second drive. 

Everything is on a surge protector also and the server was on a battery backups so I don't know at this point. I'm going to RMA it of course once I get my 500gb back from RMA.

Maybe i'll get a wd or a samsung.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 2* 1TB 7200.12 in RAID 0 an they are performing great. 8 months or so old only though


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 29, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> 2 are, 2 are not. I ran all 4 in raid until I upgraded to 2Tb's



Ya the problem would stop as soon as you put them in a single disk setup. Basically all that happens is the it times out for too long and the controller drops the drive out of the array.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2011)

chuchnit said:


> Ya the problem would stop as soon as you put them in a single disk setup. Basically all that happens is the it times out for too long and the controller drops the drive out of the array.



I rarely had issues with them in raid, it was once I put them in single disks  

either way just wanted opinions. it's getting rma'd


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm well I would just say it's bad luck but that's too many drives to be bad luck. I've had good success with seagate but I've stayed away for a while after I saw so many forum posts about dead/dying drives (excluding the firmware issue).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 29, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I'm pretty sure all the 1.5tb's I've gotten where the newest frimware.



You actually dare to rely on being "pretty sure"? Verify.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have never had luck with seagate myself. i have always gone through more seagate drives then any other kind i stopped buying them 2yrs ago because my wd drivers were lasting 4 times longer!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You actually dare to rely on being "pretty sure"? Verify.



Lols i will when I get home. 



overclocking101 said:


> I have never had luck with seagate myself. i have always gone through more seagate drives then any other kind i stopped buying them 2yrs ago because my wd drivers were lasting 4 times longer!



I have a 7200.3 in my mac book and never had an issue with it, my mom has a 7200.2 and my brother has a 320 7200 also no issues.

I still think it's the 1.5's but i'll check firmware on the drivers.


----------



## Super Sarge (Mar 29, 2011)

I have 4 internal Seagate drives , two are 750 gig, 2 are 1.5 TB, I have a 160 gig external and 500 gig external all are Seagate they are all over 3 years old. I have never had a problem my computer shop undated the firm ware on one of the 750's. I also have 1TB external that is about 2 years old a Seagate no problems.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2011)

Super Sarge said:


> I have 4 internal Seagate drives , two are 750 gig, 2 are 1.5 TB, I have a 160 gig external and 500 gig external all are Seagate they are all over 3 years old. I have never had a problem my computer shop undated the firm ware on one of the 750's. I also have 1TB external that is about 2 years old a Seagate no problems.



It's just my 1.5's i've had issues out of and a few 500's. My 750 is like 18 months old with 0 issues. My 2's are kicking along great but as I said the 1.5/500s have given me issues.


----------



## sy5tem (Mar 29, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Has anybody else had issues with Seagate that last 4-5 months?
> 
> I've had in total 4 1.5Tb 7200.11's, 2x 7200.11 500gbs, and 1 7200.12 die on me. No power surges or heavy usage, they run all day that is all. I currently have 4 x 2tb and 2 x 1.5tb along with a 40gb seagate in my server and i'm getting scared. While I typed this, it 'clicked' and froze the computer again.
> 
> ...





SEAGATE hard drive are failing thats why they remove the 5 years warranty back to 3 years

i just lost one of my 1TB 7200.12 drive which all it does now is CLICK CLICK CLICK! (it mean f*** y*** in hard drive language)

this is my second seagate failure in 2 years. goodbye seagate .. they bought maxtor... it looks like they became maxtor ... cheap and unreliable hd


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 29, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> It's just my 1.5's i've had issues out of and a few 500's. My 750 is like 18 months old with 0 issues. My 2's are kicking along great but as I said the 1.5/500s have given me issues.



hmm i was going to go with erocker and say mobo, but then i saw the raid controllers and that pretty much negates that thought. 

odd that it's only the 1.5's and 500's. Could be you're just suffering from bad luck, after all with the amount of hard disk space you're using you're bound to run into more failures than someone who buys 1 or 2 drives. 

I've had a 500gb 7200.10 running for years now without issue. Several 320's as well. 

just a thought do the raid controllers give any warnings when the click of death happens? I'm used to the bigger brother rocket raids where they chirp like crazy when a drive has an issue.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Yup, I remember that. I had made sure these were the latest. I'm just a bit tired of dying drives. I have nearly 18tb of hard disk space in my house and it's all with Seagate.



If you are only experiencing a single manufacturer, then you will have problems with only that manufacturer.  And with that much storage space, and that many drives, you will have a higher number of failures than the average person.

Personally, I've got a mix of Seagate and WD currently, I've had drives from both fail.

That said, I don't think the 7200.11 drivers were seagates best specimen.  Besides the firmware issues, I just don't think they were built all that well.  But every manufacturer has their bad batch of drives from time to time.  Western Digital Green drives were freaking out RAID controllers and causing the controller to falsely mark the drives as failed, a firmware upgrade help the issue, but it is still present.  And now all the WD drives except for the RAID Edition drives lack TLER, which causes similar symptoms to the green edition drive.:shadedshu


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> If you are only experiencing a single manufacturer, then you will have problems with only that manufacturer.  And with that much storage space, and that many drives, you will have a higher number of failures than the average person.
> 
> Personally, I've got a mix of Seagate and WD currently, I've had drives from both fail.
> 
> That said, I don't think the 7200.11 drivers were seagates best specimen.  Besides the firmware issues, I just don't think they were built all that well.  But every manufacturer has their bad batch of drives from time to time.  Western Digital Green drives were freaking out RAID controllers and causing the controller to falsely mark the drives as failed, a firmware upgrade help the issue, but it is still present.  And now all the WD drives except for the RAID Edition drives lack TLER, which causes similar symptoms to the green edition drive.:shadedshu



I used to have wd, seagate, and hitcahia, had their early blue drivers, some 7200.10s and a deathstar drive (heh death star as they were called) and never had issues. Once I got the 1.5's is when I started running into issues. 

I'm not negating the fact i've only been using one drive manufacture for a long time, it's true and i have been, but with my recent luck, i'm a bit annoyed. 

Also as you said I have more hard drives than most people, and most people on this forum (from what I can see) so again, i'm not complaining just asking if anybody else has had a string of bad luck.



yogurt_21 said:


> hmm i was going to go with erocker and say mobo, but then i saw the raid controllers and that pretty much negates that thought.
> 
> odd that it's only the 1.5's and 500's. Could be you're just suffering from bad luck, after all with the amount of hard disk space you're using you're bound to run into more failures than someone who buys 1 or 2 drives.
> 
> ...




My raid cards do have a beeper on them, they just long beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep untill I reboot. Once I reboot they are back, happens about once a month and scares me every time but now that I have a better understanding of why - drives timeout to read from raid card because of the stupid raid firmware on raid 'certified' drives.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 30, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I have 6 1.5TB seagates, they run fine. Though older firmwares are known to brick the drives. I'm running CC1H which is fine.



cc1h on all 4 

got my 7200.11 in so i'm about to format that and reinstall windows.

edit: format complete, nearly everything installed back and it's working GREAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 6, 2011)

Another died yesterday. I looked through my emails and this is the total.

3 x 1.5tbs
3 x 500gb 7200.11
1 x 500gb 7200.12

Emailed Seagate a nice letter (being polite) and explained I have had 7 drives fail in the last 8 months. That is almost a drive a month (I can do math ) so they agreed to pay for shipping for the two 1.5tb's im sending in now.

Seagate has always had good, no great customer service, one of the reasons why I continue to love their products and support.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeezes, I would start looking at another culprit other than the drives themselves. You ever had any other hardware fail on you just randomly?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I used to have wd, seagate, and hitcahia, had their early blue drivers, some 7200.10s and a deathstar drive (heh death star as they were called) and never had issues. Once I got the 1.5's is when I started running into issues.
> 
> I'm not negating the fact i've only been using one drive manufacture for a long time, it's true and i have been, but with my recent luck, i'm a bit annoyed.
> 
> Also as you said I have more hard drives than most people, and most people on this forum (from what I can see) so again, i'm not complaining just asking if anybody else has had a string of bad luck.



Oh I know, I'm just saying.  It isn't Seagate, it is just the way of life.  If you move to WD, you'll have the same luck with them, if you move ti Hitachi you'll have the same luck with them.

Personally, I've moved all my data storage to 5400/5900RPM drives, they seem to last longer and the speed reduction isn't noticeable on a data volume.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive done more drive replacements then i can count, WD and Segate are the best 2 mfg's out there. 
Id say its about 40/70 split WD/Segate on failures, Seagate firmware issues killing drives the last few years is inexcusable, especially for there OEM drives that come from dell/hp etc .

No one should buy a HDD or a OEM pc and have it die 3 months later because Seagate was to lazy/cheap to actually test there products before releasing them.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 6, 2011)

I have always had bad luck with seagate, now I always buy WD or samsung


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Jeezes, I would start looking at another culprit other than the drives themselves. You ever had any other hardware fail on you just randomly?



Nope, I have had no other hardware failures. 



newtekie1 said:


> Oh I know, I'm just saying.  It isn't Seagate, it is just the way of life.  If you move to WD, you'll have the same luck with them, if you move ti Hitachi you'll have the same luck with them.
> 
> Personally, I've moved all my data storage to 5400/5900RPM drives, they seem to last longer and the speed reduction isn't noticeable on a data volume.



I agree, it's not just Seagate, I know drives can die.



Batou1986 said:


> Ive done more drive replacements then i can count, WD and Segate are the best 2 mfg's out there.
> Id say its about 40/70 split WD/Segate on failures, Seagate firmware issues killing drives the last few years is inexcusable, especially for there OEM drives that come from dell/hp etc .



So far, my 750's been king. No issues and had it for almost 2 years now(I think... would have to double check on newegg when I bought it)


I haven't had ANY problems out of the 2tb's I have. They are in raid 0 (shouldn't have done that) and they are 5900rpm


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's the issue i have and why i tend to avoid Segate is there products are hit and miss.
I usually order drives in bulk, i'll order 5 drives one time and they will be fine next time i order 5 more of the same and 3 of them will be DOA.

Ive done this numerous times and i seem to get burnt on the Segates maybe 1 in 30 WD drives i get have issues. 
This carry's through the entire product line from 2.5 to 3.5 IDE/Sata tho the IDE drives seem to last longer and the 2.5' WD's die easily.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to make this clear as I do not want it to look like I am complaining or bashing any company. 

I have used various hard drive manufactures. Wd, Seagate, samsung, Hitachi, Maxtor (when they were around)

I have had great success with ALL of the companies above. But I have stuck with Seagate over the years for their tremendous support.  

4 x 1.5tb's 7200.11
4 x 2tb 5900RMP
1 x 320Gb 7200.3
1 x 320Gb 7200.4
1 x 320 External Free Agent
1 x 40gb (ST340014AS)
1 x 750gb 7200.11

This is the list of seagate drives I have. Total hard drives 19; 13 are Seagate. 2 are Hitachi (One external laptop drive and one old 320 Desktop), one is Samsung (1tb f3, replaced a dead 500gb 7200.11), one is WD (laptop drive, not sure which) and one is from m$ in my 360 which I have no idea which model.

So I have more than the average person, I expect more problems and I accept that. 

I simply and posting what has happened and what has happened to others no bashing, no this company sucks, non of that.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 23, 2011)

Update:

My 500gb died tonight in my main rig, I think this is the 3rd time to RMA this drive. 

*sigh* I guess i'm going to buy a ssd now.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 4 internal Seagate Drives 2 750 drives that are at least 3 years possibly 4 years old. I also have 2 1.5 TB drives that are 3 years old, I have 2 External drives a 160 and 500 gig that are over 3 years or older all Seagate and all running great


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 23, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Update:
> 
> My 500gb died tonight in my main rig, I think this is the 3rd time to RMA this drive.
> 
> **sigh* I guess i'm going to buy a ssd now*.



dude that's like saying "dang my 19" crt tv broke, guess I'm gonna have to spend the money on a 52" 1080P LED back lit LCD TV, bummer"


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> dude that's like saying "dang my 19" crt tv broke, guess I'm gonna have to spend the money on a 52" 1080P LED back lit LCD TV, bummer"


Yeah basically.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Yeah basically.
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/f8f49930.jpg



Mmmmm

Sexy! How many bones did you have to unbury for it?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmmm
> 
> Sexy! How many bones did you have to unbury for it?



It's $189.99 at bby, actually cheaper than anywhere else :0

Suppose to be hella fast from the reviews i've read but i'm not that impressed actually. Idk if I need to do something special.
Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW080G3B5 2.5" 80GB SATA II...
I got them to price match frys for 174.99 though so my total was $181


I'm going to plug in my dead (I Think dead) seagate and hope I can pull data off it but I'm done with seagate for now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

Im probly going to be waiting til after my next upgrade for an SSD. Will be looking at some SF 2k drives. Maybe you have to set trim? Iunno, never messed with one or read up too too much. Prbly is going to end being an OCZ Solid 3 drive.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 24, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Has anybody else had issues with Seagate that last 4-5 months?
> 
> I've had in total 4 1.5Tb 7200.11's, 2x 7200.11 500gbs, and 1 7200.12 die on me. No power surges or heavy usage, they run all day that is all. I currently have 4 x 2tb and 2 x 1.5tb along with a 40gb seagate in my server and i'm getting scared. While I typed this, it 'clicked' and froze the computer again.
> 
> ...



That happened to me too. I had to change the seagate 1TB with hitachi 1TB


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I'm going to plug in my dead (I Think dead) seagate and hope I can pull data off it but I'm done with seagate for now.



wrap the drive up and stick it in the fridge/freezer for a while before taking it out and trying to recover your data. the method has been used by a lot of people and hopefully it will work long enough for you to recover all your data.

---

sorry for your loss anyway. I when i built my first pc, I had a brand new 80Gb barracuda 7200 die on me within 2 weeks. Click of death+ freezing + BSODs. I switched to maxtor. after i returned the drive. and i never had to replace a drive for 3-5years until a built a new system. and by that time Maxtor had already been bought out by seagate so I jumped into the open arms of samsung. and have used them exclusively ever since and never had a problem...

I felt like i had been battered with a lead pipe and left for dead when they made the announcement that they were selling off their hard drive department. and its even worse that the people that bought them were SEAGATE. so my back in against the wall when the time comes for me to buy a new hard drive. Samsung spinpoint's were the dogs bollocks when it came to performance, reliability and value for money. the same cant be said about the remaining manufacturers.

WD is my next choice, but they have their own fair share of problems


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 24, 2011)

I have 7 Seagates 4 internal and 3 External ranging from 160Gig external to two 1.5 TB internals 6 of them are over 3 years old and I never have had a problem


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 24, 2011)

Super Sarge said:


> I have 7 Seagates 4 internal and 3 External ranging from 160Gig external to two 1.5 TB internals 6 of them are over 3 years old and I never have had a problem



I have 19 drives. So I'm not the normal person with a few drives but it's crazy. Well either way, I don't want to scare people off of seagate but i'm not going to be buying them for a while.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 24, 2011)

I am partial to Seagate drives, I was security officer in the Seagate R and D facility in Shakopee Minnesota for 7 years, I got to see how the Hard drives were tested before ever going to market I was quite impressed.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 6, 2011)

Another 1.5tb died a few days ago, caused my raid to go critical and my 500gb died a while ago (that one I replaced with the ssd) SO I 'm writing to them again.

Now this is just me being frustrated, I didn't send most of this. but this is how I feel.

Hello again....

Recently I had more hard drives fail,(YAY) but with so many drivesI can take a few dying out. What I was upset about was my raid was almost destroyed form this (again) but I still sent in the drive(s) anyway and hoped it would rebuild once I got the new drive, thankfully it is rebuilding now and has 9 hours to go..

But,  the issue lies with another drive I sent int. I sent in two drives, RMA#1004354479, it was the 500gb.

The 1.5tb for now it fine, the 500gb drive that I rma'd was DOA, I am fed up with these drives dying. It's consistently the 1.5tb and the 500gb drive i've had. Every laptop drive, and my 750gb is perfect as well as my 2tb's, 40gb, and 120gb, but again, 1.5tb and 500gb dye. With having sent in this many drives as I have, you would think it would be much, much cheaper and a lot less hassle for both Seagate, and myself to just upgrade the drive because apparently Seagate cannot make a 1.5 or a 500gb that actually works for more than a few weeks.

I am pretty sure this was included in the emails from before but for the record
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2239084

Now what would make my day.? You (Seatate) reimburse me for all the drives ive sent in at $9 a piece. Just look through your history with my last name, You can find that at the end of this email.

Now, in all honesty, I don't expect y'all to do that, that's crazy right? I mean what kind of customer service would do that for a customer with 19+ Seagate drives? Well I hope you will. but there is one simple solution to this issue.  Upgrade the drive to something with a tad bit more reliability. I don't want to hear "we can't do that" because I know you can. I know it has cost you more money to replace my 19 hard drives (or however many I have sent in, i've lost count now) than to simply replace it with a 1tb or something that actually works and doesn't fail.

Put plainly, if my request isn't taken care of. Seagate can kiss my business good bye, when people ask my opinion, it won't be seagate, if asked how good they are, I will proceed to tell them the entire story of all my drives who have failed, which means I will say you are crap. Now you might be reading this thinking okay whatever it's one customer, sure, I am one customer, but I know I have more hard drives of seagate brand than most consumer do or ever will. So please, keeps this in mind when choosing your reply.


Aaron


----------



## n-ster (Aug 6, 2011)

Hopefully my 2* 1TB Seagate drives in RAID 0 don't crap out on me! To tell you the truth, I still somewhat trust Seagate for now and see you as the extreme example of the worst that could happen with them...

I'll avoid 500gb and 1.5gb drives just in case


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

I feel sorry for the Samsungs HDD division that got aquired by Seagate....

Samsung HDD Dept are going to be assimilated  & everything that made samsung drives fast and *RELIABLE* is going to be lost.


----------



## Super Sarge (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 6 Seagate drives 3 external of  1 TB 500 gig and 160 gig.   4 internal 2 are are 1.5 annd 2 are 750 gig none less than 3 years old and nary a problem with any of them


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 2 Seagate 7200.12 1TB drives in Raid0
The performance is amazing, they almost match SSD speeds

Have had them both for about 1 year with no issues at all.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 6, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> I have 2 Seagate 7200.12 1TB drives in Raid0
> The performance is amazing, they almost match SSD speeds
> 
> Have had them both for about 1 year with no issues at all.
> ...



Me too! about a year old as well and almost as fast as your SS

transfering from my SSDs to my HDDs is pretty fast, I love it


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 7, 2011)

Super Sarge said:


> I have 6 Seagate drives 3 external of  1 TB 500 gig and 160 gig.   4 internal 2 are are 1.5 annd 2 are 750 gig none less than 3 years old and nary a problem with any of them



It was about the same, I've had them a long time, probably 7, 8 years and this just recently started happening.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Hopefully my 2* 1TB Seagate drives in RAID 0 don't crap out on me! To tell you the truth, I still somewhat trust Seagate for now and see you as the extreme example of the worst that could happen with them...
> 
> I'll avoid 500gb and 1.5gb drives just in case



Probably best you do. 

Just got an email back from them, they want me to call in with my motherboard information. 

Not really sure how this is relevant since they ran on a raid card for most of them and the 500gb was on my x58 setup.


----------

